# Solved: Change username



## ademzuberi (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello,
Since our company is about to start using document management system application, i need to change all the domain user accounts to match the e-mail accounts ex.: if the username for domain test.com is name.surname and mail is [email protected] domain username has to be n.surname too, so the document management system can work. My question is, is there a way to change domain username but access the same profile (the profiles are local)?

Thanks


----------



## ademzuberi (Mar 10, 2007)

hello,
i just need to inform u that i managed to achieve the goal using http://www.forensit.com/move-computer.html it is an application used to transfer profiles, what i did is added new user in active directory (copy profile from user username.surname and transfer the profile to the account n.username) with some changes and adjustments it did what i meant to do.

Thanks


----------

